
MIP*=Re - nabla9
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4512
======
nine_k
Key quotation, it appears:

* There is a protocol by which two entangled provers can convince a polynomial-time verifier of the answer to any computable problem whatsoever (!!), or indeed that a given Turing machine halts.*

I wonder what kind of limitations are posed on such provers (which the article
calls "all-powerful").

~~~
karmakaze
This lecture[0] gives a good description of MIP and MIP* and how the poly(n)
verifier is permitted to communicate with them.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmPA5FfLd6k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmPA5FfLd6k)

